# MSI GE60/GP60 Unofficial Announcement



## rhyansy (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the much awaited announcement of MSI gaming notebooks comeback to India!

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10370349_789294404467730_8318580178253515504_n.jpg?oh=02b1519ba67975752eeef2a74e70c3e3&oe=54713B90&__gda__=1416962088_5de68cd35d4ce7bfac96ba2d7b20b0ca

*MSI GE60 Apache Pro and GP60 Leopard Pro* are the weapon of choices for the gamers on the go. Both are the classic model released in India from MSI Gaming, one of the top gaming laptop brands in the world. Availability will be by mid-September and pre-selling announcement will be released soon. For more updates, drop us by with our official *MSI India Facebook Fan* page *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub

*GE60 Apache Pro*
Windows 8.1
The 4th generation IntelR Core i7-Processor
15.6" Full HD (1920x1080) anti-glare LCD panel in LED backlight
NVIDIAR GeForce GTX 860M/850M discrete graphics card provides great detail images quality
SteelSeries Engine to customize every key and devices for personalizing your play style
XSplit Gamecaster for easily recording gaming moments, broadcasting and sharing live gameplay sessions to YouTube, Twitch, UStream and more
Wide viewing angle
Super RAID with 2 SSD RAID0 gives you over 900MB/s reading speed 
Exclusive Cooler Boost technology allows user to cool down the system temperature 5%~10%
Killer E2200 Game Networking for smarter, faster, networking for all online entertainment
Keyboard made just for gamers by SteelSeries 
Matrix Display expands the vision for extreme gaming experience
Sound by Dynaudio for authentic fidelity
Exclusive Audio boost design for crystal clear audio fidelity

*GP60 Leopard Pro*
Windows 8.1
The latest 4th generation IntelR Core i5 Processor
NVIDIA GeForce 840M 2GB VRAM DDR3
15.6" HD (1366x768) /FHD(1920x1080) Anti-Glare
Exclusive Cooler Boost technology
Matrix display expands the vision for extreme gaming experience
Keyboard made just for gamers by SteelSeries
Exclusive Audio boost design for crystal clear audio fidelity 
Top quality audio with sound blaster cinema
Killer E2200 Game Networking for smarter, faster, networking for all online entertainment
Exclusive MSI Super-Charger function


Gaming ModelGE60 2PF Apache Pro (GTX 860M 2GB GDDR5) w/ backlight multi color KBGE60 2PF Apache Pro (GTX 860M 2GB GDDR5) w/ backlight multi color KBGE60 2PG Apache (GTX850M 2GB GDDR5) w/ backlight multi color KBGP60 2PE Leopard Pro (GT840M 2GB DDR3)LCD15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Wide View Angle15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP Wide View Angle15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080) eDP15.6" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080)GPUnVidia Geforce GTX 860M, 2GB GDDR5nVidia Geforce GTX 860M, 2GB GDDR5nVidia Geforce GTX 850M, 2GB GDDR5nVidia Geforce 840M, 2GB DDR3ChipsetIntel Shark Bay HM87Intel Shark Bay HM87Intel Shark Bay HM86Intel Shark Bay HM86CPUSharkbay i7-4810MQSharkbay i7-4810MQSharkbay i7-4810MQSharkbay i5-4210H+HM86MemoryDDR III 8GBDDR III 8GBDDR III 8GBDDR III 4GBHDD128GB SSD (mSATA3) +1TB (SATA) 7200rpm1TB (SATA) 7200rpm1TB (SATA) 7200rpm750GB (SATA)ODDSuper MultiSuper MultiSuper MultiSuper MultiWLANIntel 3160 Wilkins Peak 1 (1x1 802.11 ac)+BT4.0Intel 3160 Wilkins Peak 1 (1x1 802.11 ac)+BT4.0Intel 3160 Wilkins Peak 1 (1x1 802.11 ac)+BT4.0Intel 3160 Wilkins Peak 1 (1x1 802.11 ac)+BT4.0OSWin8.1Win8.1Win8.1Win8.1Battery6 cell6 cell6 cell6 cellBaggaming baggaming baggaming baggaming bagWarranty2 Year Warranty Term for Gaming2 Year Warranty Term for Gaming2 Year Warranty Term for Gaming2 Year Warranty Term for GamingMSRPRs.129,900Rs.113,900Rs.107,900Rs.71,900


----------



## paw1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh boy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

Not trying to crap this thread, but Lenovo y50 still seems more of a VFM.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 1, 2014)

Disappointing if the buying price is near the MSRP.
Max 95k for the Apache pro with 860m. Anything above looks a little damaging.

Again, its my personal opinion.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2014)

Ain't coming cheap was a bit more expected form MSI. This would need a price cut to come into league for a VFM laptop.


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2014)

good game. poorly played.


----------



## AbhMkh (Sep 2, 2014)

My Dell Inspiron 15R(I7 4500U+AMD 8850M+8GB RAM) was a much better buy at 68k than that 72k MSI model


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 2, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> My Dell Inspiron 15R(I7 4500U+AMD 8850M+8GB RAM) was a much better buy at 68k than that 72k MSI model



That Dell model has no added gaming features.
Just by comparing 3 determinant (CPU, GPU, RAM), GP60 is still okay.

(1) CPU --- i5-4210H vs i7-4500U (Intel Core i5-4210H vs i7-4500U)
(2) GPU --- GT840M vs AMD 8850M (Radeon HD 8850M vs GeForce 840M)

(3) Memory of GP60 is upgradable up to 16GB (2 RAM slots)


----------



## AbhMkh (Sep 2, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> That Dell model has no added gaming features.
> Just by comparing 3 determinant (CPU, GPU, RAM), GP60 is still okay.
> 
> (1) CPU --- i5-4210H vs i7-4500U (Intel Core i5-4210H vs i7-4500U)
> ...



While the proccy is good and is about 20% faster than the 4500u in my dell model, I am skeptical about the GPU.The 840M is a mid-range gpu at best, especially compared to the 8850m which ranks 3rd from top in the mid range gpu list on notebookcheck.

Also I feel that 4 Gb ram is a bit too less for a gaming notebook.Yes we can always add more Ram but 4Gb is quite less for a price like 72k.

Very steep pricing but only time will tell how these notebooks sell.

Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 9, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> While the proccy is good and is about 20% faster than the 4500u in my dell model, I am skeptical about the GPU.The 840M is a mid-range gpu at best, especially compared to the 8850m which ranks 3rd from top in the mid range gpu list on notebookcheck.
> 
> Also I feel that 4 Gb ram is a bit too less for a gaming notebook.Yes we can always add more Ram but 4Gb is quite less for a price like 72k.
> 
> ...



AbhMkh, we are all hoping for the best.


----------



## sggupta95 (Sep 29, 2014)

so,when is the gp60 leapord pro going to launch.it's been a awhile since this "unofficial announcement".


----------



## rhyansy (Sep 30, 2014)

sggupta95 said:


> so,when is the gp60 leapord pro going to launch.it's been a awhile since this "unofficial announcement".



Our partners at Flipkart will be releasing the LIVE update before Diwali. Please stay tuned.


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 10, 2014)

GE/GP prices are out! Check them at FlipKart!

*scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/v/t1.0-9/10666098_878340718843367_2666788799022163290_n.jpg?oh=479ea273f8716afdb10a813e223a9672&oe=54F76405


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll give my review on the GP20 2PE Leopard there, looks VFM considering what most other OEMs are giving, i.e. ULV i7s and GT 820m 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], i still don't get why a 15k difference between two apache pros for a 128 GB SSD (which costs like 5-6k)


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 13, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], i still don't get why a 15k difference between two apache pros for a 128 GB SSD (which costs like 5-6k)



It's with laptop not with desktop. Both models cater to different target users.


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 22, 2014)

Get a free Steelseries Siberia V2 Headset and a Kinzu Mouse when you NOW buy an MSI gaming laptop at Flipkart! Limited supply! Conditions apply (MSI Laptops - Buy MSI Laptops & Notebooks Online at Best Prices in India)

*www.firegamers.com.br/imagens/firegamers.com.br/produtos/00_Fones/Steel_Sib_V2_Red/v2_red_3.jpg

*www.thepcharbor.com/shop/2435-11232-thickbox/steelseries-kinzu-v2-pro-edition-optical-mouse.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2014)

^Can these be returned in lieu of a discount or free ram/hdd upgrade?


----------



## rhyansy (Oct 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^Can these be returned in lieu of a discount or free ram/hdd upgrade?



Hmm, we might consider doing such promotions next time by tying up with RAM/HDD companies.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 17, 2014)

Get your FREE Rs. 9000 in-game currency with any MSI Gaming Notebooks bought at Flipkart (Msi Store Online - Buy Msi Products Online at Best Price in India - Flipkart.com). Hurry while supplies last!!!

For more details, please visit the official promo page: GeForce GTX War Thunder, Infinite Crisis, and Strife Bundle | GeForce

*scontent-a-pao.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10805679_898574980153274_2865244569531315480_n.jpg?oh=5d4cdc4f773b89f8924ea02882c67e1b&oe=55199A4C


----------

